# Samick Discovery



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I’ve pretty much decided on this bow because it seems to have everything I want (ILF takedown recurve) at an affordable price. To those in the know is there other comparable bows I should look at?


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

The Discovery is my first ILF bow. I picked it over other bows twice its price, because it's the best-looking metal riser to me. Plus, it's got the features for different types of setup like radiused shelf or elevated rest with plunger.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

The Samick Discovery is a well-appointed, reasonably priced 17" ILF riser. I've owned a number of ILF risers over the past 16 years and have had a Discovery riser for almost a year. I think it offers an excellent value and am pretty sure you won't be disappointed. Samick has been producing ILF risers and limbs for a long time so I like think that sort of distinguishes the Discovery from the various budget, copycat risers you find on Ebay and elsewhere. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## XPersinger (Dec 21, 2019)

Spoke to a couple guy's who didn't care for theirs. Sold them shortly after getting them. Said they just didn't feel right to them.


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

What color you going to get? I have been looking at it and the satori.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Ardbeg said:


> What color you going to get? I have been looking at it and the satori.


I would look at their brown color.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

XPersinger said:


> Spoke to a couple guy's who didn't care for theirs. Sold them shortly after getting them. Said they just didn't feel right to them.


Being that most can’t get their hands on most bows before they buy it’s a risk one takes. All of the reviews I have seen have been great.


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

Ya, the Mud color is very nice looking. Kind of like the burnt bronze cerakote.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

nothing else can come close to the quality for the price if you buy from alternative archery in the U.K.,,,,,189.00$ to your door.


----------



## calbert (Aug 20, 2019)

I have the Samick Avante with Axiom X Limbs and I like the way it shoots.


----------



## smokie999 (Jun 18, 2019)

I have the Samick Discovery and I have it shooting really quiet.My friend shoots a satori and side by side my Discovery is the quieter of the two.I am more than happy to recommend the bow .Fast ,quiet and accurate.Amazed that they are not more popular they are very versatile shoot off the shelf or from a rest.Ability to change limbs with no need of tools. Draw weight can be altered +/- by about 4%, and a very good looking bow into the bargain .Whats not to like


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone compared it to a Titan?


----------



## dbaydush (Mar 9, 2020)

Thoughts on this vs the Galaxy Sear? the Sear is $100 less


----------



## MontanaMarine (Nov 22, 2019)

I ordered a 2019 Samick Discovery riser (on closeout) and 45# limbs, string, rest, all delivered for $287, Should arrive tomorrow. Looking forward to giving it a go.

https://www.alternativess.com/archery/shop/Samick_Discovery_riser/SAMDISR


----------



## dbaydush (Mar 9, 2020)

How does this bow compare to the Galaxy Sear. The Sear is $100 less


----------



## UncleTom (Apr 17, 2019)

I bought a Samick Discovery last year. It’s my first ILF outfit. Some have complained about the grip but it works for me. At 50# it seems somewhat heavier than my other bows. Perhaps that is due to the short (17”) riser.To shoot off the shelf, you need to build up the side plate . 1/4” in my case. It’s tapped for all accessories. It seems most quiet at a brace height of 7 3/4” . I would recommend it although my experience with other ILF bows is limited...


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

the sear is 179$,,,lancaster,,the long spur is the same riser from alternative archery for 116.96$,,,the discovery is 143$ from alternative archery,,,they will cost about 20$ shipping.

i have the discovery with samick R1 limbs, which are 105$ plus shipping from alternative,,,& i love it, it really smokes my 1916s at 45 pounds.


----------



## MontanaMarine (Nov 22, 2019)

My Discovery arrived today. Fast shipping from Alternativess.com. Ordered Sunday, shipped Monday, arrived Wednesday. Can't beat that.

So I put it together, muddy oak riser, long 45# R3 limbs (62" on 17" riser), stuck a Cartel hunter rest on it, tied on a nocking point, set the top limb tiller about 6mm higher than the bottom, per Samick.

Went to the garage to shoot a few arrows (it's 20+ mph wind here today). I was shooting at 14 yards. Seemed to shoot well with 30" 500 Warriors, 145gr point, and 31" 400 Warriors with 175gr points. 

Overall, I really like it at first blush. Much heavier than the Slick Sticks. My 50# Slick Stick weighs 1lb 5 oz, the 45# Discovery weighs 2lb 14 oz.

Overall I'm really happy with it, and looking forward to spending more time shooting it.


----------

